
Living Underwater with Jacques Cousteau - Thevet
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/living-underwater-jacques-cousteau
======
bjelkeman-again
One of Jacques Cousteau’s book, A World Without Sun, I think it was, was one
of the most fascinating books I read as a young teenager. It made a huge
impression on me. It made me believe a person with a vision and drive can make
a difference.

------
rbc
James Miller wrote a really informative book that includes the Continental
Shelf stations along with others. Here's the reference:

Miller, James (1995). Living and Working in the Sea. Plymouth, VT: Five
Corners Publications, Ltd. ISBN 1886699011.

